# Help Me Please Find A Shabad



## therebirthofkhalsa (Dec 27, 2008)

Sat Nam, can u please tell me where i can find the words to Shabad Jithe jae bahe mera Satguru, i will much apreciate it, thank you <Personal information deleted>


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

therebirthofthekhalsa ji

It is not a good idea to post your email address in public places. :inca:Anyone can see this, even if they are not an SPN member and have not signed in.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

therebirthofthekhalsaji

I think this is what you are looking for -- there are 4 different versions of this shabad BTW. You can search for yourself for the one you want on Ang 1037, 1038, 1039 and 1040 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib -- if this is not the one you want.

See next post.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

This one on Ang 1039 is the one sung in gurdwara. Maybe this one is more what you are seeking.

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
asa mehala 4 ||
Aasaa, Fourth Mehl:
  
 ਜਿਨ੍*ਾ ਭੇਟਿਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਪੂਰਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਤਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਵੈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥ 
jinha bhaettia maera poora sathiguroo thin har nam dhrirravai ram rajae ||
Those who meet my Perfect True Guru - He implants within them the Name of the Lord, the Lord King.
  

 ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਭੁਖ ਸਭ ਉਤਰੈ ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥ 
this kee thrisana bhukh sabh outharai jo har nam dhhiavai ||
Those who meditate on the Lord's Name have all of their desire and hunger removed.
  

ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਦੇ ਤਿਨ੍* ਜਮੁ ਨੇੜਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ॥ 
jo har har nam dhhiaeidhae thinh jam naerr n avai ||
Those who meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har - the Messenger of Death cannot even approach them.
  

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਹਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਿ ਨਿਤ ਜਪੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਤਰਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ 
jan naanak ko har kirapa kar nith japai har nam har nam tharavai ||1||
O Lord, shower Your Mercy upon servant Nanak, that he may ever chant the Name of the Lord; through the Name of the Lord, he is saved. ||1||
  

 ਜਿਨੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਤਿਨਾ ਫਿਰਿ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥ 
jinee guramukh nam dhhiaeia thina fir bighan n hoee ram rajae ||
Those who, as Gurmukh, meditate on the Naam, meet no obstacles in their path, O Lord King.
  

1  ਜਿਨੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਮਨਾਇਆ ਤਿਨ ਪੂਜੇ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
jinee sathigur purakh manaeia thin poojae sabh koee ||
Those who are pleasing to the almighty True Guru are worshipped by everyone.
  

 ਜਿਨ੍*ੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਤਿਨ੍*ਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਸਦ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
jinhee sathigur piara saevia thinha sukh sadh hoee ||
Those who serve their Beloved True Guru obtain eternal peace.
  

 ਜਿਨ੍*ਾ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਆ ਤਿਨ੍*ਾ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਸੋਈ ॥੨॥ 
jinha naanak sathigur bhaettia thinha milia har soee ||2||
Those who meet the True Guru, O Nanak - the Lord Himself meets them. ||2||
  

ਜਿਨ੍*ਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਹੈ ਤਿਨ੍* ਹਰਿ ਰਖਣਹਾਰਾ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥ 
jinha anthar guramukh preeth hai thinh har rakhanehara ram rajae ||
Those Gurmukhs, who are filled with His Love, have the Lord as their Saving Grace, O Lord King.
  

 ਤਿਨ੍* ਕੀ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਕਿਆ ਕਰੇ ਜਿਨ੍* ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ॥ 
thinh kee nindha koee kia karae jinh har nam piara ||
How can anyone slander them? The Lord's Name is dear to them.
  

ਜਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਿਆ ਸਭ ਦੁਸਟ ਝਖ ਮਾਰਾ ॥ 
jin har saethee man mania sabh dhusatt jhakh mara ||
Those whose minds are in harmony with the Lord - all their enemies attack them in vain.
  

 ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਰਖਣਹਾਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
jan naanak nam dhhiaeia har rakhanehara ||3||
Servant Nanak meditates on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the Lord Protector. ||3||
  

ਹਰਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਭਗਤ ਉਪਾਇਆ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਦਾ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥ 
har jug jug bhagath oupaeia paij rakhadha aeia ram rajae ||
In each and every age, He creates His devotees and preserves their honor, O Lord King.
  

ਹਰਣਾਖਸੁ ਦੁਸਟੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਾਰਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦੁ ਤਰਾਇਆ ॥ 
haranakhas dhusatt har maria prehaladh tharaeia ||
The Lord killed the wicked Harnaakhash, and saved Prahlaad.
  

 ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀਆ ਨਿੰਦਕਾ ਪਿਠਿ ਦੇਇ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਮੁਖਿ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
ahankareea nindhaka pith dhaee namadhaeo mukh laeia ||
He turned his back on the egotists and slanderers, and showed His Face to Naam Dayv.
  

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸਾ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਅੰਤਿ ਲਏ ਛਡਾਇਆ ॥੪॥੧੩॥੨੦॥ 
jan naanak aisa har saevia anth leae shhaddaeia ||4||13||20||
Servant Nanak has so served the Lord, that He will deliver him in the end. ||4||13||20||


----------



## kiram (Dec 27, 2008)

This is beautiful Shabad Aad ji... Thank you so much !!


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Aad Ji, this is the one - Page 450

ਜਿਥੈ  ਜਾਇ  ਬਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ  ਸੋ  ਥਾਨੁ  ਸੁਹਾਵਾ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਾਜੇ  ॥ 
जिथै जाइ बहै मेरा सतिगुरू सो थानु सुहावा राम राजे ॥ 
Jithai jā▫e bahai merā saṯgurū so thān suhāvā rām rāje. 
Wherever my True Guru goes and sits, that place is beautiful, O Lord King. 

ਗੁਰਸਿਖੀ  ਸੋ  ਥਾਨੁ  ਭਾਲਿਆ  ਲੈ  ਧੂਰਿ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਲਾਵਾ  ॥ 
गुरसिखीं सो थानु भालिआ लै धूरि मुखि लावा ॥ 
Gusikẖīŉ so thān bẖāli▫ā lai ḏẖūr mukẖ lāvā. 
The Guru's Sikhs seek out that place; they take the dust and apply it to their faces. 

ਗੁਰਸਿਖਾ  ਕੀ  ਘਾਲ  ਥਾਇ  ਪਈ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਵਾ  ॥ 
गुरसिखा की घाल थाइ पई जिन हरि नामु धिआवा ॥ 
Gursikẖā kī gẖāl thā▫e pa▫ī jin har nām ḏẖi▫āvā. 
The works of the Guru's Sikhs, who meditate on the Lord's Name, are approved. 

ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਜਿਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਪੂਜ  ਕਰਾਵਾ  ॥੨॥ 
जिन्ह नानकु सतिगुरु पूजिआ तिन हरि पूज करावा ॥२॥ 
Jinĥ Nānak saṯgur pūji▫ā ṯin har pūj karāvā. ||2|| 
Those who worship the True Guru, O Nanak - the Lord causes them to be worshipped in turn. ||2||


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Nam Jap ji

therebirthofthekhalsa ji -- NamJap has found the correct shabad -- which is his speciaity since he teaches kirtan. Great work!


----------



## therebirthofkhalsa (Dec 27, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Thanks Nam Jap ji
> 
> therebirthofthekhalsa ji -- NamJap has found the correct shabad -- which is his speciaity since he teaches kirtan. Great work!



Yes this is the one im looking for, thank you much for ur help and concern, yes it is the one that is sung for palki Sahib but there is more after that Shabad,there is a sentence before that and then, please forgive my incorrect typing,
apana nam deho, apana nam deho
Nânak cẖâ▫o ehu, Nânak cẖâ▫o ehu
Guṇ gâvâ ḏin râṯ, Guṇ gâvâ ḏin râṯ

thanks!


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 27, 2008)

> Visar nahin daatar,





> apana nam deho, apana nam deho,
> Guṇ gâvâ ḏin râṯ, Guṇ gâvâ ḏin râṯ
> Nânak cẖâ▫o ehu, Nânak cẖâ▫o ehu




Page 762, Line 4
ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਚਾਉ ਏਹੁ ॥੮॥੨॥੫॥੧੬॥
गुण गावा दिनु राति नानक चाउ एहु ॥८॥२॥५॥१६॥
Guṇ gāvā ḏin rāṯ Nānak cẖā▫o ehu. ||8||2||5||16||
To sing Your Glorious Praises day and night - O Nanak, this is my heart-felt desire. ||8||2||5||16||
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok



[/SIZE]


----------

